# My first bear



## WOODIE13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Got this one yesterday with a crossbow 35 yds away.  What do you think he will weigh?  Guessing @ 275-300


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 14, 2016)

Thats a great one!  Looks over 300


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 14, 2016)

Awesome bud very nice


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> Thats a great one!  Looks over 300



It definitely felt like it too getting it out solo, just glad I got the 4 wheeler from my uncle or I would still be dragging


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a nice one ...


----------



## GAGE (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 14, 2016)

It weighed 290 dressed, just dropped it off at the processer


----------



## jbogg (Oct 14, 2016)

Great bear!  Congrats!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a nice bear. Congrats


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats that's a good one.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 15, 2016)

Very nice congrats.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice bear! What county if you dont mind me asking? I'm guessing it was a boar.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 15, 2016)

You got yourself a dandy, and lots of fine eatin'.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 15, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Nice bear! What county if you dont mind me asking? I'm guessing it was a boar.



It was a boar and it was taken in Fayette county


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Fayette? Just south of Atlanta? I don't think that county is open/has bear. Could be wrong.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 15, 2016)

Dang that is a nice boar! Great head on that guy! Well done!


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 16, 2016)

Guys from West Virginia I just noticed. Had me going for a minute there. Fayette county is in the south-central part of the state.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 16, 2016)

my mistake.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 17, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> Guys from West Virginia I just noticed. Had me going for a minute there. Fayette county is in the south-central part of the state.



I am sure the wardens had their phones burning up...


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations on a GREAT bear!!


----------

